# Sig or glock conversions



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm a newbie here and to pistols in general, in fact so new that my application for a permit is still in the works. Here in New York it takes forever. Been waiting almost 8 months since I turned in all the paperwork. No pity parties please.
In any case, I've been looking at my next purchase already. I'm intrigued by the barrel swaps avail for both Glock and Sig. Been seriously looking at the 357 Sig/ 40 combination. A bit confused with some of the threads though. Is there a pistol made by Glock or Sig that will accept a barrel for 357Sig, 40 cal AND 9 mm? I know the mags are the same for the 40 and 357 and there is a no tool barrel swap, but can you change to a 9mm too? I would have to assume it would be a mag and barrel (maybe spring too) change, but can you shoot all 3 calipers with just 1 frame?
Thanks for the help.

Kirk


----------



## chief9bullie (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm new to this forum. I have been doing a little of research into this because I have a Sig 239 in 40 which I can convert to 357 Sig with just a regular 357 Sig barrel switch. To shoot 9mm you need a 9mm CONVERSION barrel which I think has to be bought from a 3rd party vender. You are suppose to be able to use the same mags for all 3 and no spring change. But make sure you get the Sig in 40mm. If you buy a 9mm the slide will not except the other barrels. Also do not buy it in 357 sig because Sig sells that version with mags that only except the 357 round so you will have to buy new mags.
With Glock, a 40 such as the 23 will except the Glock 32 barrel (357sig) and I'm sure other models will do the same. Only the barrel needs to be changed. I don't know about 9mm though. Never check that.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Newbie62:


> With Glock, a 40 such as the 23 will except the Glock 32 barrel (357sig) and I'm sure other models will do the same. Only the barrel needs to be changed. I don't know about 9mm though. Never check that."


I don't believe that with the "nines" you can convert to .40 or .357 SIG without using a completely new slide assembly. As the hole in the slide for the barrel is smaller in diameter and will not accept the larger diameter .40 and .357 SIG barrels. Just the opposite is true for the guns initially designed for the .40/.357 SIG because *aftermarket* barrels for the .9mm are thicker and made to work with those slides. Therefore you are better off buying the .40 or .357 SIG from the beginning if you want to have multiple calibers from the same gun. You might however need to get .9mm magazines in addition to the barrel. I was surprised to find that other than the round count, the .9mm magazines for my CZ P-01 and CZ 75 B Compact also work for my CZ 40 P .40, but the .40 magazines will not work with the "nines", apparently the feed lips are slightly wider on the .40 mags and the .9mm cartridges pop out, but the slightly narrower feed lips of the .40 mags have no effect on the "nines". I don't know whether this is true for the Glock's or Sig's?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know what Glock Tech Support is telling people, now; but, 'back in the day' the factory used to recommend that in addition to swapping barrels you should, also, change the: SLB, and EDP spring, the extractor; (Something I would agree with; and, especially now that the much sloppier-fitting MIM extractors are being used.) and, if not the entire magazine, at least the magazine follower. 

Personally, even a 1 or 2% failure rate is much too high for me; and I would never consider using a conversion barrel on an EDC pistol. Another thing: if you carefully examine the primer strike patterns between both barrels it will be apparent that the primer strikes while using a conversion barrel are not as well-centered as with the original barrel. Does this mean anything? I don't know! (I guess it's OK for range use, though.) 

To directly answer your question: You can swap factory barrels between a 40 caliber Glock, and a 357 SIG caliber Glock without using a conversion barrel. (Stay with the same frame size.) In order to downsize to 9 x 19mm you will need to use a conversion barrel. What you do with the other components is up to you.


----------

